# bhyve + pci passthru + windows 10 (problem)



## free-and-bsd (Feb 28, 2020)

This has been reported at freebsd-virtualization mailing list.
When passing through a PCI card that has multiple bars (see `pciconf -lvb`) to a Windows 10 host, the boot fails. 
The patch provided in that thread fixes it, but it has to be applied manually as it hasn't been committed. Applies against release version all right.
Here is an example how the `pciconf -lvb` output looks:

```
atapci0@pci0:2:0:1:    class=0x010185 card=0x81e41043 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xac00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa880, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa800, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa480, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xa400, size 16, enabled
```


----------

